# mr. nice blackwidow (clone)



## goneindawind (Apr 9, 2008)

thizz my 1st grow post i got this clone from a cannabis club in oaksterdam it is a clone from seeds gotten from mr.nice blackwidow.
i am usin dwc(hydro setup) i got a 5 gallon bucket with a 10 watt air pump running two 6in. airstones using silca stone as mediuim.i am using general hydro nutes. ok to make things easier im gunna jus put things wraped up
week 1 to week 4 was complete veg:using florecent bulb,use 10 tsp flora nova grow for 5 gallons of water,1/2 a tsp of subculture to 5 gallons, and 1 tsp of floralious plus to 5 gallons


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 9, 2008)

this is either 5 weeks all together to da present or its da 1st week of buddin to da present. dat was da veg period this is da budding period im currently using a single 250 watt hps.
weeks 1-5 in bud:using 10 tsp of flora nova bloom for 5 gallons, 5-10 tsp of liquid kool bloom for 5 gallons, 10 tsp of flora nectar (sweetner) for 5 gallons, 1/2 a tsp of subculture for 5 gallons, tsp of floralious plus for 5 gallons


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 9, 2008)

Simply amazing! I like how it is a clone since you can see just what a clone can do!


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 9, 2008)

this is gunna be da 6th week of buddin to da present or 10 weeks all  together
using 10 tsp of flora nova bloom for 5 gallons, 10-15 tsp of liquid kool bloom for 5 gallons, 10 tsp of flora nectar (sweetner) for 5 gallons, 1/2 a tsp of subculture for 5 gallons, tsp of floralious plus for 5 gallons this week will go about ten daze instead of 7 and at da end of da week i will replace liquid kool bloom with mother of all blooms (m.o.a.b.) it has npk of 1-52-34 way better den dry kool bloom u only use 1 tsp of moab for da 5 gallons


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 9, 2008)

I love how you got all that from a single clone. This is definately inspiration for me since I'm going to be vegging a mother plant through the summer.


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 9, 2008)

yah  im suprised my self wasnt expecting it its my 1st hydro gro


----------



## smokybear (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks great my friend. Nice work. I also want to do DWC so I'm glad that you're having such good results. This is inspiration to me. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 9, 2008)

does any body have any advice


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 9, 2008)

Keep doin what you're doin!  Too bad you didn't take another clone from that clone although.


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 9, 2008)

i can get more clones of da same i got it from a cannabis club dat has a good selection of clones and der always real good and offical da place has a mag of der clones i can keep gettin da same white widow till da place doesnt have em no more i really want some graddaddy seeds or some grape ape somthin dats super indica ish


----------



## Melissa (Apr 10, 2008)

nice looking ladies you have there :tokie:


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 10, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> nice looking ladies you have there :tokie:


its not ladies its actual jus 1 plant


----------



## Melissa (Apr 10, 2008)

> its not ladies its actual jus 1 plant



whoops sorry :giggle:
that lady you have there is looking good 
hey light up a fat one and  have a toke :48:


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 10, 2008)

thnx i will like dat smile its dope


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 10, 2008)

looking good dude keep up da good work

pkj


----------



## pharcyde (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice buds on that plant and it is looking very healthy.  Can't wait to see some more!


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 12, 2008)

thnx ill post some more bud shots soon


----------



## tcbud (Apr 13, 2008)

Would stand and clap my hands if you could hear me.  OUTSTANDING for a first time hydro grow.....i think.
those buds look great.  i got some sugar granddaddy purple clones, is that the granddaddy you are looking for?  i never heard of it till i bought them.
good growin'
tcbud
oh...and real nice pics too.


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 17, 2008)

i have a question if this is a 10 week strain should i do da flush afta da 10 weeks or add da flush to da ten weeks


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Apr 17, 2008)

goneindawind said:
			
		

> i have a question if this is a 10 week strain should i do da flush afta da 10 weeks or add da flush to da ten weeks


 
go by tricomes rather than time lines.


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 17, 2008)

i kno dat i jus wanna kno when should i flush after its done or when its almost done


----------



## headband (Apr 18, 2008)

you need a few days to flush out all those nute. Start flushing a week prior to harvest. For me thats at the first sight of clear to cloudy trichs. gives me little over a week


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 18, 2008)

thnx dats wat i figured how do u think i should check da trich with a microscope or what


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 18, 2008)

when i flush do u think dat i should jus go da whole ten daze with water and flora nectar or do u think i should change da resvoir thro da flush a couple times to remove da nutes


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 18, 2008)

heres some pics of how it looks now


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 18, 2008)

Awesome plant giw. What is the strain? Looks potent


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 18, 2008)

it is a strain from mr.nice called black widow here is a pic of da page of it in da mag i got from da cannabis club


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 18, 2008)

not da best pic but it but better den all da others


----------



## smokybear (Apr 19, 2008)

She looks fantastic. Going to be some great buds. Keep us posted on the beautiful plants. Take care and be safe.


----------



## nickname (Apr 20, 2008)

isn't black widow the same as white widow?


----------



## sillysara (Apr 20, 2008)

man now i can see y they call it black widow..they look excellent goneindawind,,oh i cant wait till u harvest they look like they WILLgive a heavy stone u ever smoke it bfore..or recommened i hope so love tryn recommened smoke ill be watchin .. take it eazy.


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 20, 2008)

ive smoked it is good smoke but not any dat looked dis good im already redy to ssmoke it now


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 20, 2008)

man thats some sweet smoke even looks black:hubba:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow dude, totally amazing and inspirational to me.


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 21, 2008)

some new pics from today with da lite off happy 420


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 21, 2008)

That stuff is gunna knock you off your *** when it's done!


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 21, 2008)

dat wat im hopin cant wait any moe its driven me crazie


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 21, 2008)

how much longer u think i think maybe another week of nutes den flush with flora nectar


----------



## sillysara (Apr 21, 2008)

i cant see much signs of yellowin id say she go another week n half then flush it would b a long week n a half becoz she looks so nice..best of luck!!


----------



## nickname (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll ask again, 


whats the difference between black widow and white widow?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 21, 2008)

nickname said:
			
		

> I'll ask again,
> 
> 
> whats the difference between black widow and white widow?


They are the same strain from diff breeders. I've heard but don't know for sure, that Black Widow is the original.


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 21, 2008)

nickname said:
			
		

> I'll ask again,
> 
> 
> whats the difference between black widow and white widow?


honestly man i think dat its jus depends on da seedbank and how da strain was made idk wat else could be da diff prbly jus a diff version of it or somthin


----------



## nickname (Apr 21, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> They are the same strain from diff breeders. I've heard but don't know for sure, that Black Widow is the original.



I just thought i'd see what answers came back,

there is a breeder his name is shantibaba, he was behind greenhouse seeds when they bred all their greatest strains back in the 90s, he left and started a seedbank with marc emery, this seedbank is mr nice.

He took with him breeding stock and offspring and all of his strains are exactly the same as greenhouses just double the price, mediceman is white rhino black widow is white widow, there is aboslutely no difference


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 21, 2008)

thnx wasnt aware of dat makes me happy its a clone and not a seed den


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 21, 2008)

Yea, i looked on seedboutique and mr nice seeds describes the black widow as white widow,  I guess you can name a strain what ever you want.  I guess Copyrights dont matter in the weed selling world.
*
(A most infamous strain that since 1994 has won a number of awards, including the High Times Cannabis Cup in 1995, and has acquired acclaim from most corners of the globe - rightly so. It has a pedigree of parentage that combines a Brazilian Sativa with a South Indian hybrid. Basically, it is White Widow changing its colors like its company.It will seem evident to the cultivator that this species needs slightly more attention to achieve the expected results. Do not forget the necessary love and attention in order to get the best results. For indoor methods the grower will find that 10 weeks of flowering will be necessary to realize the immense resin production. Expected yield of 350 to 450 grams per square meter. In the northern hemisphere expect harvest around September/October, having planted as late as June. However, there is a chance that rain could reduce the expected yield. Be Warned. This is the original true blue champion that began a whole new wave of breeds before it consumed its partners.)*


----------



## smokybear (Apr 21, 2008)

They are the same as far as I've heard. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## sillysara (Apr 21, 2008)

1 black 1 white


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 21, 2008)

dats what i think also jus want to get it over with and move on i got two purple kush clones i got gdp x romulan seeds i got 4 gdp x skunk spruts and i got 10 auto flower blueberry kush seeds comin in i jus wanted this to be an experiment became way more den i wanted now wanna jus smoke it damn plants take foreva


----------



## sillysara (Apr 22, 2008)

goneindawind said:
			
		

> dats what i think also jus want to get it over with and move on i got two purple kush clones i got gdp x romulan seeds i got 4 gdp x skunk spruts and i got 10 auto flower blueberry kush seeds comin in i jus wanted this to be an experiment became way more den i wanted now wanna jus smoke it damn plants take foreva


i hear ya i vegged my soil plants for two months becoz the hydro was not ready to flower with the soil so it was 2 mnths of veg..jez i be smokin them nw i hope the hydro make for it..
 time will tell:hubba: 
nice choice with the blueberry kush seeds  hmmmmmmm i like the sound them..gl:aok:


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 22, 2008)

thnx ss i hope they come soon im thinkin bout putting a dwc  5 gallon bucket outside to veg a 1 of da purple kush for a bit till my widows done u think dats a good idea or no?


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 25, 2008)

ive smoked black widow,as well as white widow and i'd say they are just as good as eachother.The thc levels in them are the same.you got a damn nice top bud.i wish i woulda had that size bud when i smoked it.anyways,your gonna love the high,good job


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 29, 2008)

i got amber triches rit now but not a lot shouls i start da flush soon or wait a couple  moe days


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 29, 2008)

heres som pics


----------



## sillysara (May 3, 2008)

THATS SOME GOOD LOOKIN COLA DER ..goneinthewind..wow looks lovly what does she smell like? gj


----------



## goneindawind (May 3, 2008)

ses smells real citrusy mixed witha musky hashy undertone but da citrus smell is more dominate with more of a sweet lime smell with a lil bitter finish(still need to flush more me thinks den real smell will make way)


----------



## goneindawind (May 3, 2008)

da flush


----------



## goneindawind (May 3, 2008)

rit b4 da flush


----------



## IRISH (May 3, 2008)

hey indawind, great looking plant, and excellent pictures. what kind of camera is that? all the pics in here are sweet. bet your excited,as its getting very close now... :hubba:


----------



## maineharvest (May 3, 2008)

Im really impressed!!!!!  Even the fan leaves are covered in trichs.   I wish I had some of that stuff in my closet.


----------



## goneindawind (May 3, 2008)

thnx im using a samsung s85 8.2 megapix


----------



## FLA Funk (May 3, 2008)

Mad Props goneidw, what a beautiful plant. Can't wait to see some harvest pics. Awesome job.


----------



## smokybear (May 4, 2008)

She is gorgeous! Great work my friend. She is going to be some good smoke. Cant wait for a smoke report and final weight. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## goneindawind (May 4, 2008)

how much u guys think it will way by glance im hopen some where around 4 oz


----------



## benamucc (May 4, 2008)

That's lookin really nice.  Good work!


----------



## goneindawind (May 9, 2008)

still in flush been a week or more but i think it needs another week


----------



## goneindawind (May 9, 2008)

wat do u guys think need help dont wanna mess up after sooooooo long


----------



## goneindawind (May 9, 2008)

any opinoins on wat i should do


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 9, 2008)

She is very very attractive. I'd say another week would be fine. Very nice lady.


----------



## liermam (May 11, 2008)

Wow. Those are simply the prettiest fan leaves ever. They are covered in trichs.

Those are some awesome genetics.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 22, 2008)

How did the harvest go?


----------



## goneindawind (Jan 28, 2009)

the harvest went good i got 4 oz and 1/2 oz of hash but after this i started a bigger grow had around 12 plants and i got busted by the leos they took all my seeds my plants and medicine im prop 215 offical but i was on probation and needed a judges permission to smoke which i didnt have so they locked me up im doing a 121 daze on house arrest rit now and the funny thing is i had a new judge in this case and he allows me to smoke so im back at it grown and smoken hope to post some grows im doin soon i got a sour diesel in 5 gallon dwc and mazar-i-shariff and godberry from seed in soil and auto ak47xnycdiesel and auto white russian soo i will keep u all informed


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, I look forwards to your new grow. You did a good job on your mr.nice blackwidow. They didn't take all the bud you harvested did they?


----------



## goneindawind (Jan 29, 2009)

nah i had already smoked that they took some dry meds i had from the club like a half ounce of grapes but i hid another ounce they took two plants i had budding and all my clones and mother plants i also had 200 plus auto blueberry kush seeds and all my other seeds


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 29, 2009)

At least you hid that ounce. A shame they raided you like that....and for pretty much no _good_ reason at all.


----------



## goneindawind (Jan 30, 2009)

well my neighbor had snitched on me and said she had seen me twice she thinks going up to a car and shake someone hand and walk away in front my house i got all this info in court from my lawyer she let me read the police report i know the snitchs name adress phone number the snitch said she couldnt remember the cars jus a red datsun which no 1 i know owns one of those so they had an undercover follow me but the first day they started following i noticed and tried to get away but got pulled search supposedly for stolen stuff cuz of burglarys they only found a half ounce i had they detaind me til they could get a hold of my po to see if i could have the weed couldnt get a hold of him so they let me go i went home and the cops were all ready there at the neighbors house so i went inside and hide hella **** and when  i was leaveing again the cop that pulled me over pulled up and said my po said dat i wasnt allowed to have the weed so he had to arrest me again thats when they searched my house and found my plants in the back yard and my seeds in my room


----------



## goneindawind (Jan 30, 2009)

hahaha my bad i jus think ppl shud see how stupid the system i got 180 daze on house arrest and drug couceling and at first my po still wouldnt let me smoke even tho the judge had told my lawyer that if i didnt fight the case and took the bargin i would be able to smoke so i wrote a letter to the judge and during that time i wasnt smoking fo real i was going to drug counceling the counceler would call me a bulls**ter for lying cuz she thoughti was stil smoking which i wasnt so i got pissed and final said watever and she kickd me out hahaha so i called my po and he didnt even care he kept askin bout my recommendation and that he wanted to see it so i took it to and a week later he called and said i could smoke and dat i didnt have to go to the stupid drug program no more i was almost in full orgasm hahaha when  i herd those words i wantd to cry


----------



## goneindawind (Jan 30, 2009)

and for some odd reason when i went to sign up for house arrest my sentence had been dropped to 121 daze hahahaha so now i only got 103 daze left hope to start a thread soon on my new grows i love this site cuz ppl r friendly and helpful plus full of great pics and info so i want to contribute back


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 30, 2009)

That really sucks.. about all that ** man... house arrest isn't too hard to endure at least haha.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 30, 2009)

goneindawind said:
			
		

> still in flush been a week or more but i think it needs another week


  Other then leaf width and spread, it looks just like my SnowWhite! ...beautiful plant, friend. Sorry bout all that ** with the popo's. Keep yer chin up and keeper green!


----------



## goneindawind (Jan 30, 2009)

thnx guys life goes on so dats wat imma do


----------

